
Voters could decide whether to split California into three smaller states - DoreenMichele
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/california-voters-could-decide-whether-to-split-into-smaller-states/
======
DrScump
Clickbait headline; voters lack the power to implement a split.

~~~
khc
Voters also lack the power to implement a Brexit

------
himom
This is like the Green party for POTUS: runs everytime but never gonna happen.

